# t-online Schritt für Schritt Anleitung

## marcvomorc

Hallo,

Ich besitze einen T-DSL Internetzugang und möchte gentoo von der Live-CD Version rc3 installieren. 

Wenn ich von der CD boote, dann scheint er auch meine Netzwerkkarte zu erkennen und zu laden (ifconfig zeigt ein eth0 mit werten an). Wenn ich aber jetzt adsl-setup starte und die Werte eingebe (bei DNS gebe ich "server" ein und bei on-demand "no"), dann klappt adsl-start nicht (.....TIMEOUT). 

ich habe schon in den Foren gesucht, aber ich komme da nicht weiter. In der Installationsanleitung steht rp-pppoe sei auf der live-cd schon dabei, aber wie lade ich dieses modul?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung wie man T-DSL zum laufen bekommt? Ich bin neu bei linux und bräuchte eine detaillierte anleitung.

Danke

marc

----------

## wudmx

du musst als t-dsl kunde bei adsl-setup folgendes wissen:

primary server: 194.25.2.129 gib das mal ein anstat server! das dial-on-demand ueberlass ich dir...

----------

## marcvomorc

Ich habe es jetzt mit dem DNS-Server versucht, aber es klappt auch nicht.

Hier im Detail, was ich mache.

Ich boote mit der CD.

Aufruf von "ifconfig eth0" zeigt Daten.

Aufruf von "adsl-setup".

         Benutzername: (anschluskn + T-onl-Nummer + 0001@t-online.de)

         on-demand: no

         DNS1: 194.25.2.129 (oder server)

         DNS2: 

         Passwort:

dann sagt es es scheint alles OK.

lsmod zeigt auch ppp-Module an

Aufruf von adsl-start

...........TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/adsl-start: line 194 : 3352 Terminated                   $CONNECT "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1

und das wars dann   :Sad: 

Keine Ahnung was ich falsch mache

----------

## wudmx

also wenn du der anleitung auf gentoo.de folgst, dann achte, dass du die statische netzwerkkonfiguration nimmst!

was zeigt denn ifconfig eth0 an? steht da UP und RUNNING und eine ip-adresse a la 192.168.0.x?

wenn ich spaeter daheim kann ich dir vielleicht mehr helfen.

----------

## marcvomorc

Meine Netzwerkkarte scheint doch nicht richtig installiert zu sein.

Unter Windows läuft sie als Realtek RTL8029 PCI. (IRQ16  E000-E01F) 

Wenn ich "net-setup eth0" (und dann DHCP Automatisch) oder "dhcpcd eth0" ausführe zeigt "ifconfig" kein eth0 und "ifconfig eth0" zeigt :

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:F0:53:28:AC  

          BROADCAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:12 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:6944 (6.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

Wenn ich die karte mit "net-setup eth0" manuell einrichte kommt zwar bei "ifconfig" eine Ausgabe, aber sie scheint trotzdem nicht richtig installiert zu sein:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:F0:53:28:AC  

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:f0ff:fe53:28ac/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:17 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:8700 (8.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

ich habe im Netz gefunden daß für die RTL8029 der Treiber ne2k-pci gebraucht wird, und der wird wenn ich "lsmod" mache auch angezeigt.

----------

## wudmx

ne, das ist schon korrekt so mit dem ne2k-pci treiber.. nimm den ruhig, den hab ich auch (er unterstuetzt ein zwei realtek-chipsaetze). und du solltest nicht dhcpd verwenden, das wissen wir nun!

funzt denn dein adsl-modem? denn dein netzwerk ist okay! ueberpruef nochmal bitte deine kundendaten!

----------

## marcvomorc

Habe meine Kundendaten überprüft. Der Benutzername ist doch Anschlusskennung+T-OnlineNr.+0001@t-online.de, oder muß da noch ein # vor das 0001?

Bei windows gehts ohne das #

adsl-start klappt jetzt, aber nur, wenn ich bei on-demand den timeout einstelle und nicht, wenn ich "no" mache (bei adsl-setup)

wenn ich aber nach adsl-start dann adsl-status eingebe, dann meldet er:

Note: You have enabled demand-connection; adsl-status may be inaccurate.

adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe)

und auch ein ping www.t-online.de klappt nicht wegen "unknown host" (dauert aber ne weile (ca 20sek) bis er die meldung ausspuckt).  Wenn ich bei DNS (bei adsl-setup) "server" eintrage, dann schlägt das ping sofort fehl.

Wenn ich ifconfig überprüfe, gibt es einen neuen eintrag ppp0:

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:10.112.112.112  P-t-P:10.112.112.113  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wobei mich die Adressen wundern.

Noch eine Frage, was muß ich bei ner-setup bei Gateway und bei DNS-Server eintragen? Wird das überhaupt benutzt? 

Und wie kann ich überprüfen, ob adsl-start auch wirklich geklappt hat, denn wenn ich ein falsches Passwort eintrage, dann passiert genau das gleiche.

Ich verzweifle hier noch.

----------

## wudmx

eine frage vorweg: du bist dabei gentoo von ner cd zu installieren und du hast kein lauffaehiges gentoo, richtig?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch eine Frage, was muß ich bei ner-setup bei Gateway und bei DNS-Server eintragen? Wird das überhaupt benutzt? 
> 
> 

 

also jetzt machen wir doch mal ganz laaaangsam: 

sitzt du hinter einem gateway? sprich bist du mit einem anderen pc verbunden der irgendwie als dhcp server dient oder der ins internet kommt? wenn NEIN, dann brauchst du die statische konfiguration!

-> also gehen wir jetzt mal die statische konfiguration durch!

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

/sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

dann in die /etc/resolv.conf folgendes reinschreiben:

nameserver 194.25.2.129

danach sollte ein ifconfig eth0 finden, welches up und running is und die ip 192.168.0.1 hat... 

und jetzt machste mal adsl-setup!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wie kann ich überprüfen, ob adsl-start auch wirklich geklappt hat, denn wenn ich ein falsches Passwort eintrage, dann passiert genau das gleiche.
> 
> Ich verzweifle hier noch.

 

ein adsl-status sollte eigtl als neues device ppp0 auffuehren, i.G. zu eth0 allerdings mit anderen ip's usw. du solltest ausserdem ping t-online.de oder so machen koennen!

machs in der reihenfolge nochmal!

ach ja: wenn die anschlusskennung und die t-online-nr 12 stellig sind, dann brauchst du kein # vor 0001@t-online.de!

viel glueck, gib nicht auf ;)

----------

## marcvomorc

Ich hab es jetzt genauso gemacht wie du beschrieben hast, aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Er scheint einfach keine Verbindung hergestellt zu bekommen.

Ich habe mal adsl-start mit DEBUG="1" gestartet und mir die Ausgabe angesehen. Werde aber nicht recht schlau daraus. Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.

Hier die Datei

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Sun Mar 30 14:29:16 GMT 2003

Output of uname -a

Linux cdimage 2.4.20-xfs_pre2 #1 SMP Wed Jan 1 04:51:13 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:F0:53:28:AC  

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:f0ff:fe53:28ac/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:3 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:468 (468.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF 

ppp_synctty             6836   0  (unused)

ppp_async               7808   0 

ppp_generic            17120   0  [ppp_synctty ppp_async]

nls_iso8859-1           2812   1  (autoclean)

nls_cp437               4316   1  (autoclean)

vfat                   11404   1  (autoclean)

fat                    31160   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

strip                  22986   0  (unused)

slhc                    4976   0  [ppp_generic]

ne2k-pci                5472   1 

mii                     2128   0 

dummy                   1148   0  (unused)

aironet4500_proc       72588   0  (unused)

aironet4500_core       58520   0  [aironet4500_proc]

8390                    6352   0  [ne2k-pci]

cloop                  23972   1 

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth0

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG       40 0          0 eth0

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 194.25.2.129

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=000247137994530040617774@t-online.de

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach  mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX@t-online.de lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 2

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xcee30969>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3308/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 3366

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-3308/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 3366), status = 0x100

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages

Sun Mar 30 14:29:51 GMT 2003

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

14:29:16.633 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:c0:f0:53:28:ac DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 26 0d 00 00               ........&...

14:29:21.633 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:c0:f0:53:28:ac DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 26 0d 00 00               ........&...

14:29:31.633 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:c0:f0:53:28:ac DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 26 0d 00 00               ........&...

Vielen Dank für deine bishereige Hilfe  :Smile: Last edited by marcvomorc on Sun Mar 30, 2003 7:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wudmx

hm, also ich weiss jetzt wirklich auch nicht mehr weiter... deine netzwerkkonfiguration stimmt auf jeden fall (eth0)! ich denk mal es liegt an deiner routing-tabelle (route -n)! aber da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, vielleicht weiss jemand anderes mehr darueber!

----------

## tntkane

also ich bin zwar noch neu hier und weiss net ob das hilft aber ich habe mich zu tonline bisher immer ohne hash # connected

----------

## moe

An deiner Konfig scheint erstmal alles zu stimmen, allerdings empfängt pppoe nix vom Modem.. 

Da du ja schreibst, dass es unter Windows funktioniert, kann der Fehler ja auch nicht an Karte oder Kabel liegen. Was hast du für ein DSL-Modem, das normale von der Telekom, bzw. wann DSL beantragt?

Und was noch sein könnte, ist dass der Boot-Kernel APIC nicht oder nicht richtig unterstützt? Ist es ein Dualboard?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## wudmx

 *Quote:*   

> sbin/route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1

 

ersetz das mal durch

sbin/route add -net default gw 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 

viel glueck

----------

## darookee

deine daten scheinen nicht richtig zu sein

ETH=eth0; USER=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX@t-online.de 

müsste

ETH=eth0; USER=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX#0001@t-online.de 

heissen... oder hast du das beim posten eben schon geändert?

[mod edit] Keine Benutzerdaten![/mod]

----------

## marcvomorc

Hallo,

danke für die vielen tips, aber es kommt immer noch keine Verbindungzustande. 

Ich benutze das Telekom DSL-Modem von Siemens (habs vor ca. 2 Jahren bekommen). 

Liege ich falsch, oder kann es nicht an der Routing-Tabelle oder an den DNS-Servern liegen, denn es kommt erst gar kein Connect zustande (adsl-start schlägt immer fehl)

wenn ich dann adsl-status mache, dann meldet er wsa von .../ppp/   PID - File not found.

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich noch machen kann.

----------

## fir3fly

Geht denn ein Ping auf eine IP?

Wenn das geht, dann ist auf jeden Fall mal ne Verbindung da und es liegt am Nameserver (Ich bin ja eher ein Fan von lokalen DNS Servern). Die Telekom Nameserver sind nicht die zuverlässigsten. Daher würde ich in meine route.conf noch ein paar andere eintragen. zb die hier

----------

## marcvomorc

Also ich bin jetzt so richtig verwundert. 

Gerade eben habe ich es nochmal ganz normal probiert, net-setup - adsl-setup - adsl-start und siehe da, es hat geklappt. Ich habe mir genau mitgeschrieben was ich alles wo eingegeben habe. Als ich dann mit gentoo in der chroot umgebung war, war die Verbindung plötzlich wieder weg, und ließ sich auch nicht wieder herstellen - also kein emerge sync.

Nach ich neu gebootet hatte habe ich alles nochmal genauso gemacht wie vorher, aber diesmal kam keine Verbindung zustande. Da mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, daß windowsXP außerordentlich lange braucht um die Netzwerkarte beim starten zu initialisieren (bis zu 30sek) vermute ich, daß es evtl auch an der Karte liegen könnte, und die vielleicht einen Schaden hat. 

Au0erdem ist mir aufgefallen, daß als die Verbindung geklappt hat bei ifconfig in der TX - Zeile keine errors waren (sonden nur packets), wohingegen wenn es nicht klappt nur errors in der TX - Zeile gezählt werden. Kann es sein daß die Karte kaputt ist? In windows jedenfalls hab ich noch nie einen fehler beim connect gehabt   :Confused: 

Versuche mal ne neue Karte aufzutreiben

Gruß

marc

----------

## moe

Ich würd auf jeden Fall mal probieren obs mit ner anderen Karte besser geht bevor du wieder Stunden mit der Fehlersuche verbringst. Und du liegst richtig, dass diese fehlermeldung

 *Quote:*   

> pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets 

  nichts mit Routingtabellen und/oder Benutzernamen zu tun haben kann. Du kannst übrigens auch mit  *Quote:*   

> pppoe -A -I eth0

  testen ob dein Modem angesprochen werden kann, und obs mit dem Access Concentrator des Providers kommunizieren kann..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## netster

ich habe die folgende fehlermeldung erhalten, wenn ich mein dsl-modem 

nicht reseted habe. wenn du unter windows surfen kannst und dann 

rebootest in linux ..... einmal strom ab (10 sekunden sollten reichen) und 

wieder dran. danach ifconfig und adsl-start. 

cheers

----------

## inetman

Poste doch einfach hier mal nen mitschnitt von deiner /var/log/daemon.log wärend er versucht zu connecten, dann findest du den fehler schnell und musst net rumbasteln  :Wink: 

----------

